# Get ready for 3-D printable fittings



## Relic

I was reading a story about how 3d printing is taking off and looked up some of these companies doing it. Many are already in prototype for ABS plastics and other materials which lend to plumbing fittings.

Can you imagine how awesome it would be to just print your fittings right from the truck! It's not that far off right now. Below is an article from a company that is almost there.



> 3D Systems New VisiJet X Material Delivers ABS Plastic Performance
> 
> - New VisiJet X Plastic Material Available Immediately - First Jetted Plastic With Performance Of Injection Molded ABS - High Temperature Resistance Right Out Of The Printer
> Thursday, November 29, 2012
> Download PDF
> ROCK HILL, South Carolina, November 29, 2012 – 3D Systems Corporation (NYSEDD) announced today the immediate availability of its new VisiJet® X Plastic Material, the first jetted plastic available with the look, feel and performance of injection molded ABS plastic ideal for prototyping, product mockups and end-use applications requiring extreme toughness and high temperature resistance.
> 
> New VisiJet X plastic works in 3D Systems’ ProJet® 3500 3D Printers including the SD, HD, HDPlus and new HDMax models , and provides new levels of durability and functionality previously unattainable with a jetted plastic.
> 
> “Our new VisiJet X material is a revolutionary breakthrough in jetted plastics,” said Buddy Byrum, Vice President of Product & Channel Management for 3D Systems. “VisiJet X parts have the toughness and durability of ABS for both prototyping and end use applications, and a heat deflection temperature of 88oC right out of the printer with no additional tempering needed. Best of all, VisiJet X parts look great with a stunning white finish that really looks like it came from an injection mold.”
> 
> 3D Systems’ ProJet 3500 series, together with its expanded range of other affordable ProJet printers, ZPrinters® and BfB™ printers are sold and serviced through its global network of Authorized Reseller Partners. Contact your local reseller or visit www.3DSystems.com to locate your nearest dealer and to explore all the 3D printers and solutions available from 3D Systems.
> 
> About 3D Systems Corporation
> 
> 3D Systems is a leading provider of 3D content-to-print solutions including 3D printers, print materials and on-demand custom parts services for professionals and consumers alike. The company also provides CAD, reverse engineering and inspection software tools and consumer 3D printers, apps and services. Its expertly integrated solutions replace and complement traditional methods and reduce the time and cost of designing new products by printing real parts directly from digital input. These solutions are used to rapidly design, create, communicate, prototype or produce real parts, empowering customers to create and make with confidence.
> 
> More information on the company is available at www.3DSystems.com


----------



## Mississippiplum

Yeah, and I bet it ain't cheap


----------



## dclarke

It would be awesome but the time saved wouldn't justify the cost increase on the fitting to pay for the machine. Plus , how long would it take to print the fitting ?


----------



## SewerRat

Never say never.


----------



## dclarke

Maybe a sign shop will get one and if you needed some sort of special fitting you could have it made.


----------



## dclarke

Or if you were able to recycle your old scrap pipe Into the machine to make the fittings. That would be cool.


----------



## SewerRat

I can see the light starting to come on in yo' head.....

I really think 3D printing will change the world. Honestly I do.

How many of us haven't had a great idea for some sort of invention, but we didn't have the wherewithal to see one manufactured? Many of us can run a CAD program and design basic shapes. Now for a couple grand we can buy a machine that will print that shape. 

Within my lifetime (and most of you would classify me as "young") most business was done on an adding machine because "computers will always be too expensive."

I can't wait to own my first 3D printer.


----------



## aprilmayb

Like all technology (unless Apple buys it) the price will begin to plummet after awhile. I can't wait! I'm wondering how they will handle the license and patents. It seems that just like the music industry suffered when everything went online, I can't imagine that manufacturers and patent holders won't be in the same position.


----------



## dclarke

There is always a light on in my head. It may be dim at times but its still on.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

This is going to be to cool !
I'm going to 3D a picture of my wife when she was 25 years old ! :thumbup:
I can hardly wait.


----------



## SewerRat

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> This is going to be to cool !
> I'm going to 3D a picture of my wife when she was 25 years old ! :thumbup:
> I can hardly wait.


I'm thinking it could be a few years before printed objects are warm and squeezable...


----------



## nhmaster3015

Relic said:


> I was reading a story about how 3d printing is taking off and looked up some of these companies doing it. Many are already in prototype for ABS plastics and other materials which lend to plumbing fittings.
> 
> Can you imagine how awesome it would be to just print your fittings right from the truck! It's not that far off right now. Below is an article from a company that is almost there.


The tech center I teach at has a 3d printer. You can do amazing things with it but, it would take a week to print a dozen 1 1/2 elbows. They. Are not fast and after the part is printed it needs to soak in a release solution that washes away the unwanted casting.


----------



## nhmaster3015

We have one at the school. It is pretty amazing but it would take a week to print a dozen fittings. It's slow and after the part comes out it needs to soak for awhile in a release solution that gets rid of the unwanted casting. I ran a print that makes a 10" adjustable wrench that works. Comes out as one piece. Pretty amazing. W also have a cnc plasma cutter, a cnc lazier cutter, a cnc laser etching machine and are in the process of getting a water jet cnc and yes, I get to play with all that stuff when I can find the time.


----------



## SewerRat

nhmaster3015 said:


> The tech center I teach at has a 3d printer. You can do amazing things with it but, it would take a week to print a dozen 1 1/2 elbows. They. Are not fast and after the part is printed it needs to soak in a release solution that washes away the unwanted casting.





nhmaster3015 said:


> We have one at the school. It is pretty amazing but it would take a week to print a dozen fittings. It's slow and after the part comes out it needs to soak for awhile in a release solution that gets rid of the unwanted casting.


In other words.....

Sorry NH, had too :thumbsup:


----------



## Relic

nhmaster3015 said:


> The tech center I teach at has a 3d printer. You can do amazing things with it but, it would take a week to print a dozen 1 1/2 elbows. They. Are not fast and after the part is printed it needs to soak in a release solution that washes away the unwanted casting.


That may be true for low end current tech, but imagine in 10 years what the best printing tech will be. It's coming this is unquestionable, it's only a matter of how fast.


----------



## mightypipe

Relic said:


> That may be true for low end current tech, but imagine in 10 years what the best printing tech will be. It's coming this is unquestionable, it's only a matter of how fast.


My first computer in 1998 had 16mb of ram...


----------



## dclarke

mightypipe said:


> My first computer in 1998 had 16mb of ram...


Now you can get an SD card or jump drive with much more than that and pretty cheap.....why did you wait so long for a computer ?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

SewerRat said:


> I'm thinking it could be a few years before printed objects are warm and squeezable...


How do you know my wife isnt Cold and Hard?:laughing:


----------



## SewerRat

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> How do you know my wife isnt Cold and Hard?:laughing:


Cause if she is she shouldn't be changing looks too much either. You're hard to please, you know that? :laughing:


----------



## mightypipe

dclarke said:


> Now you can get an SD card or jump drive with much more than that and pretty cheap.....why did you wait so long for a computer ?


I was busy with other things...


----------



## nhmaster3015

Relic said:


> That may be true for low end current tech, but imagine in 10 years what the best printing tech will be. It's coming this is unquestionable, it's only a matter of how fast.


No doubt the technology will improve as will the speed. The one we have cost around 80 grand and is about a year old now. What is really intriguing is the development of 3d printing with metals. One big advantage of 3d is that machined parts can be printed and tested for fit in a matter of hours instead of weeks in a machine shop. Also, a negative can be made and easily turned into a casting mould again, greatly speeding up the process of design. We farm ours out to a local gun manufacturer fairly often. They print off parts, test them and then make the negative for casting.


----------



## nhmaster3015

mightypipe said:


> My first computer in 1998 had 16mb of ram...


Kids :laughing: my first computer had 4 mb, no hard drive, had to cut open the case and solder the wires for a 5 1/4 floppy to the mother board and cost 1500 bucks. It was........an apple :thumbsup:


----------



## alberteh

about 10 years after it is easily done is when the government will certify it as a standard practice. 

don't forget you can't use non-certified fittings so what they say goes.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank

I been keeping and eye on this tech, when I become viable I'll jump on it.


----------



## RW Plumbing

alberteh said:


> about 10 years after it is easily done is when the government will certify it as a standard practice.
> 
> don't forget you can't use non-certified fittings so what they say goes.


Haha if this tech becomes viable you would be able to print any makers marks and labels right onto the fitting it would be impossible to tell if it was a real fitting or a printed one.


----------



## johntheplumber

nhmaster3015 said:


> No doubt the technology will improve as will the speed. The one we have cost around 80 grand and is about a year old now. What is really intriguing is the development of 3d printing with metals. One big advantage of 3d is that machined parts can be printed and tested for fit in a matter of hours instead of weeks in a machine shop. Also, a negative can be made and easily turned into a casting mould again, greatly speeding up the process of design. We farm ours out to a local gun manufacturer fairly often. They print off parts, test them and then make the negative for casting.


Make me a gun!


----------



## Fullmetal Frank

RW Plumbing said:


> Haha if this tech becomes viable you would be able to print any makers marks and labels right onto the fitting it would be impossible to tell if it was a real fitting or a printed one.


Then they had better get a solid hold on their intellectual property. It will work like iTunes you buy access to their designs


----------



## johntheplumber

Also think of dot matrix printers when they first came out. Slow and in black and white. Now how fast do the laser jets go in full color? It's going to be sweet!


----------



## U666A

johntheplumber said:


> Make me a gun!


They have successfully printed the lower receiver for an AR-15, which apparently has some significance...


----------



## Fullmetal Frank

johntheplumber said:


> Make me a gun!


It's been done. Fired a bunch of rounds before it fell apart


----------



## johntheplumber

Fullmetal Frank said:


> It's been done. Fired a bunch of rounds before it fell apart


That's actually scary if it can be all plastic. Won't set off a metal detector. Next plastic bullets.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank

Still need to put the gunpowder in or it just a paperweight but we'll keep that to ourself


----------



## johntheplumber

Fullmetal Frank said:


> Still need to put the gunpowder in or it just a paperweight but we'll keep that to ourself


But gunpowder alone will not set off a metal detector. Neither will a primer. It's the metal casing.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank

johntheplumber said:


> But gunpowder alone will not set off a metal detector. Neither will a primer. It's the metal casing.


Your right. Guess there will have to be programs that detect gun parts and cause the printer to refuse to print them without background checks and a waiting period.


----------



## deerslayer

johntheplumber said:


> That's actually scary if it can be all plastic. Won't set off a metal detector. Next plastic bullets.


Plastic won't handle chamber pressures under normal circumstances. Consider a 9mm produces 35,000 PSI. Carbon fiber barrel wraps have been done, but there is still a steel core. I suppose you may be able to do carbon fiber around ceramic and go metal free, but don't drop it!


----------



## Bigcim

dclarke said:


> It would be awesome but the time saved wouldn't justify the cost increase on the fitting to pay for the machine. Plus , how long would it take to print the fitting ?


who cares you could print a coffee and donut while you wait lol


----------



## Fullmetal Frank

johntheplumber said:


> That's actually scary if it can be all plastic. Won't set off a metal detector. Next plastic bullets.


What causes a bullet to fire? I don't think a plastic bullet would function.


----------



## johntheplumber

Fullmetal Frank said:


> What causes a bullet to fire? I don't think a plastic bullet would function.


Ignition of the gunpowder. Pressure building up behind projectile. Projectile being rocket through barrel. Rail guns exist too and all that is is high powered magnets shooting the projectile at light speed!


----------



## Fullmetal Frank

johntheplumber said:


> Ignition of the gunpowder. Pressure building up behind projectile. Projectile being rocket through barrel. Rail guns exist too and all that is is high powered magnets shooting the projectile at light speed!


Ah but what causes the ignition of the gunpowder? You can relax about the rail gun, i don't think it's possible to make something magnetic that does not set off a metal detector.

Can't print copper wire.

Anyway.
Kind of a lame reason to be afraid of a piece of tech for. A lathing machine can make gun parts. Metal detectors aren't everywhere. Security isn't perfect.


----------



## johntheplumber

Fullmetal Frank said:


> Ah but what causes the ignition of the gunpowder? You can relax about the rail gun, i don't think it's possible to make something magnetic that does not set off a metal detector.


A spark causes ignition. A firing pin hitting a primer that "pops" then that sets off the gunpowder. None of that requires metal.

And I know the rail gun won't be metal free. I'm just a fan of it. 

Go visit defensedistributed.com

It's about free plans for a printed working gun.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank

johntheplumber said:


> A spark causes ignition. A firing pin hitting a primer that "pops" then that sets off the gunpowder. None of that requires metal.
> 
> And I know the rail gun won't be metal free. I'm just a fan of it.
> 
> Go visit defensedistributed.com
> 
> It's about free plans for a printed working gun.


It strange how every time i see a conversation about 3 d printing tech it turns into gun control talk. I really don't care how horribly this tech can be miss used, it is possible to put design blockers in place so my opinion is move forward with it.


----------



## johntheplumber

Fullmetal Frank said:


> It strange how every time i see a conversation about 3 d printing tech it turns into gun control talk. I really don't care how horribly this tech can be miss used, it is possible to put design blockers in place so my opinion is move forward with it.


There is actually a senator who is backing a bill that would make it illegal.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank

johntheplumber said:


> There is actually a senator who is backing a bill that would make it illegal.


To print guns or own a printer?


----------



## johntheplumber

Fullmetal Frank said:


> To print guns or own a printer?


Sorry, print guns.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank

johntheplumber said:


> Sorry, print guns.


Oh...for a moment you shook my faith in what level of stupid ppl are, yeah I am fine with not being able to print guns, I'd rather have a gun made by a reliable craftsman.


----------



## dclarke

Since when do criminals follow the law ? If this technology becomes readily available we will have illegal guns being printed. I just hope the plastic is cheap enough that it explodes when fired.


----------



## johntheplumber

Over 150,000 hi-cap magazine cad drawings have already been downloaded


----------



## Fullmetal Frank

johntheplumber said:


> Over 150,000 hi-cap magazine cad drawings have already been downloaded


The market hassss spoken. 


Instead of trying to regulate the sword, they should put more thought into the shield.


----------



## RW Plumbing

Fullmetal Frank said:


> Then they had better get a solid hold on their intellectual property. It will work like iTunes you buy access to their designs


Yeah because there's no torrent sites. It's impossible to control information as soon as someone comes up with another code someone breaks it.


----------



## U666A

RW Plumbing said:


> Yeah because there's no torrent sites. It's impossible to control information as soon as someone comes up with another code someone breaks it.


One can stream movies at home before they hit theatres sometimes if one were so inclined.


----------



## RW Plumbing

U666A said:


> One can stream movies at home before they hit theatres sometimes if one were so inclined.


So I've heard...


----------



## Fullmetal Frank

RW Plumbing said:


> Yeah because there's no torrent sites. It's impossible to control information as soon as someone comes up with another code someone breaks it.


Then if some jailbreaks their printer it should be programmed explode with the heat of a thousand suns.


FORWARD!


----------



## plumbing ninja

3D printing and nanotechnology sintered metals and composites will make metal foundries traditional steel making and forging obsolete. I believe this is where the US manufacturing along with the Europeans (Germany particularly) will leave the Chinese in their wake. This will make locally produced metals cheap! Efficiently produced shapes with minimum defects! While the Chinese ramp their investment in old technology! You Americans are gonna pull the old sneaky, hmmm what do I have in my bag of tricks? Ohh it's a pulse cannon nicknamed "Elvis" in a stationary orbit on the dark side of the moon programmed to pop out and nail Nth Korea or the Chinese


----------



## Redwood

I think the first computer I used had about 128K total memory or, less my memory fades, that was long ago, and was fed via a punch tape from a teletype machine... :laughing:

No such thing as a floppy then...

What and advance those TRS-80's, TI-99's, and Commodore 64's were....
Isn't Technology a wonderful thing?


----------



## SewerRatz

My first computer was an Odyssey II gaming system with a hex decimal programing cartridge. Apples were not around just yet. Then I owned a Timex Sinclair 1000 that used cassata tapes as the storage device. After that when I was 16 years old the Apple IIc just came out and I bought one of them, it cost $4200.00 back then. I had $1000 saved up, my mom matched that so we had $2000 down payment and she financed the rest in my name.

Later I bought the most advanced Hayes modem, it was a duel band at 300/1200 baud. Also owned a text to voice box for it as well.


----------



## theplumbinator

Mississippiplum said:


> Yeah, and I bet it ain't cheap


No doubt those printers are expensive!


----------



## Letterrip

The ability to produce that hard to get fitting? Or even that odd angle fitting? Very intriguing.


----------



## dclarke

They would be awesome repairing copper dwv. I learned a friend of mine has a 3d printer. Haven't seen it yet


----------



## 504Plumber

dclarke said:


> They would be awesome repairing copper dwv. I learned a friend of mine has a 3d printer. Haven't seen it yet


They only print plastic so far


----------



## Adamche

Apples are cool...
FIGJAM


----------



## tims007

They are now printing 3d houses ... with everything printed right in electrical , plumbing, sewer,etc takes 24hours. Usesreally big effen crane they did one from what iI have read


----------



## love2surf927

tims007 said:


> They are now printing 3d houses ... with everything printed right in electrical , plumbing, sewer,etc takes 24hours. Usesreally big effen crane they did one from what iI have read


Just prints a concrete shell not all utilities.

Edit: just read an article that says otherwise


----------



## dclarke

504Plumber said:


> They only print plastic so far


I understand that. I was referring to the odd type fittings that they don't make in PVC and printing them in PVC ips sizes so you don't have to reconfigure everything. Like a 3 inch 90 with an 1 1/2 side or heel inlet between floors situation


----------



## Cuda

Well they can print a new sewer for all I care lets see them put it in lol


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Well if I lt ever becomes a reality California will ban it concerning the inability to tax the parts you are creating


----------



## nhmaster3015

Relic said:


> I was reading a story about how 3d printing is taking off and looked up some of these companies doing it. Many are already in prototype for ABS plastics and other materials which lend to plumbing fittings.
> 
> Can you imagine how awesome it would be to just print your fittings right from the truck! It's not that far off right now. Below is an article from a company that is almost there.


The school has one. Cost about 14 grand and it would take about 5 hours to print a single 1-1/2" elbow. Great technology but it will be awhile before its practical.


----------



## Redwood

504Plumber said:


> They only print plastic so far


Nope... Metals too...

At least Nasa's version will...

http://www.space.com/23532-3d-printer-space-station-video.html


----------



## mightypipe

nhmaster3015 said:


> The school has one. Cost about 14 grand and it would take about 5 hours to print a single 1-1/2" elbow. Great technology but it will be awhile before its practical.


Well... If you do the math, that's only approx. 3.835 years before the machine is paid off... Provided you can run it 24hrs a day. 

after that, it's all gravy!!!


----------



## theplumbinator

And you can print AR15 lower recievers also. Not that ya cant buy a composite for $49.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

theplumbinator said:


> And you can print AR15 lower recievers also. Not that ya cant buy a composite for $49.


Good going plumbinator...you just activated an NSA coded group of letters, specifically the number fifteen after ar now this thread is being monitored:thumbsup:


----------



## saysflushable

maybe I wrote it already but I think in the future all plumbing houses will be able to print odd fittings. I think you will call the parts house and order a 53 degree 4" PVC. when the technology is there and enough guys with cameras repair enough broken PVC fittings that were forced into position, then it will happen


----------



## plumber tim

*3d printer*

My older brother who is an architect just picked one up for making models of buildings.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

plumber tim said:


> My older brother who is an architect just picked one up for making models of buildings.


SWEET! I'll take 6 DeLeon ghost gun specials!


----------

